# Nu Venture Campers



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Has anyone on here got direct experience of having a van converted by Nu Venture Campers?

Any info, good or bad, welcome.

Thanks

Smick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Smick;

No direct experience but theres a little bit of feedback in this thread that might help....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-872353.html#872353

Theres two converters with very similar names apparently, make sure you don't get them mixed up.

Pete


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, we had the first van completed by them after the split from Nu-Venture Motorhomes a few years ago. I believe the "Lad" at the time (Stuart?) has now taken over. Excellent quality of work, done on time etc. etc. From recent tests and feedback I think they are still highly regarded. When the time comes for us to maybe downsize they would be my first call.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We had out first MH, a new Iveco, converted by New Venture Campers they did a brilliant job. We would not hesitate to use them again.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Andy Stothert of MMM fame had his PVC converted by Nu Venture Campers. So I would consider that they are ok.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone - all encouraging.

Smick


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, Yes we had ours done 2 years ago, to our spec, very very satisfied, the job was completed on time , to budget, and we have never had to return for any fault corrections, How many of the so called larger manufacturers can claim that?
Michael


----------

